# How far off the interior floor should a dryer vent opening be installed



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

LuapYllier said:


> Seems like a silly question but I can't seem to find an answer. I would measure mine but it is about 30 years old and I don't know if modern dryers are the same. I have an exterior wall directly behind where I am installing the dryer. It is 8" thick double brick and I am doing a 2x4 wood wall on the inside. I want to recess the pipe in the wood wall to save space but will need to frame around the recess. So all total I will have about 8-9" of dryer vent (lol). On the outside there will be well over the 12" clearance required no matter where I put it.
> 
> Since I am framing the recess I just need to know what the height is for the pipe between the finished tile surface to the centerline of the 4" pipe so I can get the framing in the right place.
> 
> Thanks all.


Are you going straight out thru the brick?


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

Nealtw said:


> Are you going straight out thru the brick?


That was the plan...


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

12 inches

Set the vent *a minimum of 12 inches above the outside ground*. Pro tip: Use no more than 25 feet. of 4-inch duct, and subtract 5 feet for every 90-degree turn and 2 1/2 feet for every 45-degree turn for dryer vent installation.

google is your friend.

I use stands for the washer and dryer so my pipes are closer to 24"


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would put the hole about 2 ft up and install a periscope against the brick down to fit your dryer and install a Magvent for the connection to the dryers. 
Frame around that so the periscope can be adjusted to fit a different dryer.
Magvent Dryer Vent - Magnetic Dryer Vent | Dryer Vent Hose Replacement (magvent-dryervent.com)


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

SW Dweller said:


> 12 inches
> 
> Set the vent *a minimum of 12 inches above the outside ground*. Pro tip: Use no more than 25 feet. of 4-inch duct, and subtract 5 feet for every 90-degree turn and 2 1/2 feet for every 45-degree turn for dryer vent installation.
> 
> ...


Yes I found that and as I said, I will have the 12" OUTSIDE no problem...I am asking about the INSIDE from the tile floor to the pipe center.

Reading is your friend...


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

Nealtw said:


> I would put the hole about 2 ft up and install a periscope against the brick down to fit your dryer and install a Magvent for the connection to the dryers.
> Frame around that so the periscope can be adjusted to fit a different dryer.
> Magvent Dryer Vent - Magnetic Dryer Vent | Dryer Vent Hose Replacement (magvent-dryervent.com)
> View attachment 685532


I appreciate the time you spent looking for and linking that, but I don't see the benefit in adding two bends to what would otherwise be a straight vent less than a foot long. Also that steel box does not look adjustable so I don't get that part. I also have water and drain pipes in this wall so I could no longer recess that large of a vent.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

So if you measure 12 inches above the exterior grade drill a hole and you can tell us the height.

I have not moved my dryer in a long time, guessing the exhaust is 8-12" AFF to center.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

LuapYllier said:


> I appreciate the time you spent looking for and linking that, but I don't see the benefit in adding two bends to what would otherwise be a straight vent less than a foot long. Also that steel box does not look adjustable so I don't get that part. I also have water and drain pipes in this wall so I could no longer recess that large of a vent.


The two bends adds 10 ft to the run well with in the distance for any dryer but you will have adjust ability, if you drywall around it and leave that space accessible. 
The Magvent does give you some flexibility for height if you want to go straight out.


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

SW Dweller said:


> So if you measure 12 inches above the exterior grade drill a hole and you can tell us the height.


14" below the floor then........lol


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My dryer vents into the floor and then piped out to outside. The outside vent is 2' or so from the ground. It's been that way for about 25 yrs with no issues.


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

mark sr said:


> My dryer vents into the floor and then piped out to outside. The outside vent is 2' or so from the ground. It's been that way for about 25 yrs with no issues.


Yes, there are many different ways, and many different situations that the pipe can correctly be run. Currently mine goes through a big gaping crushed hole in the CMU block on the opposite side of this room and then runs 20' through the crawl space to the outside through one of the crawl space vents. I am remodeling, and in the process am ending up with what in my opinion could be the best possible dryer vent you could ever ask for...just a straight 12" distance. I am not trying to reinvent the wheel here, just have not been able to find the height of said pipe on any images or web pages.
I will probably just go to home depot tomorrow and measure one of the floor models...no big deal.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Some confusion as to the OP's question. The OP is inquiring how high the vent outlet is located on a typical dryer.
Answer: There is no "typical dryer". Measure the dryer you own or are going to buy before you make the hole in the wall, if you are worried about alignment.


----------



## LuapYllier (Jan 2, 2022)

House Designer said:


> Some confusion as to the OP's question. The OP is inquiring how high the vent outlet is located on a typical dryer.
> Answer: There is no "typical dryer". Measure the dryer you own or are going to buy before you make the hole in the wall, if you are worried about alignment.


Yes that in a nutshell. I know that all makes will likely have some variation...but (and we all know what happens when people do this) I assumed that contractors working for new home developers had a typical location where they would normally install that vent in a room that no one knows what dryer will be installed in. I'm sorry for asking if that isn't true.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the outdoor minimum 12" spec is code, but if you are in an area that gets snow, you want a lot more than that. You don't want the vent being covered by a snow drift.

I have a Magvent (like suggested in post #5) -- worked out nice.
Its dead nuts centered with the dryer exhaust port, but that's because I went to the store and measured the height of the Samsung dryer that I was planning to buy.

(but if you want a number, on a Samsung DVE45550P front load dryer, its 4.62" off the floor, to the center)


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know if there is a code about height *inside* the home, but mine goes thru the wall at the same height as the dryer outlet on the machine itself. Without pulling it out, I would say it's about 3" off the floor to the bottom of the outlet pipe.


----------

